# Sólo toque el timbre



## Tömk

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe eine Türklingel installiert und möchte mal wissen, wie man folgendes auf Deutsch sagt: "Sólo toque el timbre".

Einfach mal klingeln? Ist das repektvoll genug? Ich möchte es auf einem kleinen Türschild schreiben.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Lo mas normal sería "Bitte klingeln", diría yo.


----------



## Tömk

susanainboqueixon said:


> Lo mas normal sería "Bitte klingeln", diría yo.


¿Escribirías eso en un letrero pegado a tu puerta? Esa es mi intención.


----------



## Tonerl

susanainboqueixon said:


> Lo mas normal sería *"Bitte klingeln", diría yo también*.



Saludos


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Si, se ve a menudo en las puertas, exactamente así.

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## Tömk

¡Muchas gracias Susana y Tonerl!


----------

